# sondieren?!



## 3x3ist9 (1. November 2007)

hallo,
 leute ich wollte mal fragen ob es eine liste gibt o.ä.
bei der man sehen kann welches steinchen aus welchen erzen beim sondieren rauskommen.
hab die sufu benutzt aba villt bin ich zu blöd wenn ich sondieren eingebe kommen nur 4 themen raus aba da is nix dabei.
also vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## GobliN (1. November 2007)

Guch einfach mal bei buffed nach, z.B. http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10620.
Dann kannst du auf Sondieren klicken und sehen, wie gross die Chance ist xx oder yy zu erhalten.

Dies kannst du natürlich auch mit allen anderen Erzen tun.


----------



## 3x3ist9 (1. November 2007)

ahh ok vielen dank


----------



## 3x3ist9 (1. November 2007)

hmm bei deinem link is bei mir imma seiten fehler -.-
könntest du den villt nochma posten oda mir sagen wo ich da guggn soll.
wäre nett danke


----------



## Musel (6. November 2007)

versuche mal den: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10620


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (14. September 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde ich ob die chance einen blauen stein aus den bc erzen zu bekommen steigt wenn man einen höheren skill in juwelenschleifen hat. ich hab mich schon immer gefragt was einem daenei seine +5 skillpunkte im grund genommen bringen. gibt ja keine rezepte mit skillanforderung 380 ^^ aber das wäre mal was neues ^^


----------



## Libris (15. September 2008)

Shamrock schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ich ob die chance einen blauen stein aus den bc erzen zu bekommen steigt wenn man einen höheren skill in juwelenschleifen hat. ich hab mich schon immer gefragt was einem daenei seine +5 skillpunkte im grund genommen bringen. gibt ja keine rezepte mit skillanforderung 380 ^^ aber das wäre mal was neues ^^



Ein höherer Skil bringt da garnichts. Mit dem AddOn Auctioneer sieht man genau in was man Erze sondieren kann,
inklusive der prozentualen Chance und die ändert sich nicht, auch wenn man SKill Level 400 hätte, leider.


----------



## joshivince (27. Oktober 2008)

Was bringt uns dann der Skill von 380 genau? xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

dass du ansich nur bis 370 skillen musst aber trozdem 375er rezepte lernen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ahja...
Ich frage deshalb, weil beim Ledern für manche Bosse z.B. 305 (Pre-BC) gebruacht wurde. Da verzauberte sich man dann +5 Lederskill auf irgendwelche grauen Handschue und musste die anziehen, wenns ans Ledern besagter Bosse ging.

Dachte, dass es bei uns evtl. was ähnliches gibt^^


----------

